# Male Lifespan After Final Molt



## Acro (Nov 10, 2009)

So I see this rose hair at the pet shop.  Good size, price is good too.  With a closer look, I find that it is an adult male.  I turn away.  But then I wonder...how long will an adult male Grammostola rosea live after its final molt?  I give this forum a search and come up with nothing in responce to my Question.  So I bring it to you!  After your G. rosea male had its molt into adulthood, how long did it live?

How about other species that you have kept?


----------



## Teal (Nov 10, 2009)

*From what I understand, G. rosea MMs can live for a few years after their mature molt. *


----------



## osmbr (Nov 10, 2009)

yeahh i heard some up to 3.5 years but not far after that


----------



## Smitty78 (Nov 10, 2009)

If you are paying more than $5 it is not a good price due to two reasons. You do not know how old it is in the first place, and I would not trust virility on a G. rosea on anything past 12 months. Yes they can live longer, but if you are not planning on using it to breed what is the point?


----------



## Xian (Nov 10, 2009)

Acro said:


> So I see this rose hair at the pet shop.  Good size, price is good too.  With a closer look, I find that it is an adult male.  I turn away.  But then I wonder...how long will an adult male Grammostola rosea live after its final molt?  I give this forum a search and come up with nothing in responce to my Question.  So I bring it to you!  After your G. rosea male had its molt into adulthood, how long did it live?
> 
> How about other species that you have kept?


Check out this discussion in Tarantula Chat,
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=161174


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 10, 2009)

Smitty78 said:


> If you are paying more than $5 it is not a good price due to two reasons. You do not know how old it is in the first place, and I would not trust virility on a G. rosea on anything past 12 months. Yes they can live longer, but if you are not planning on using it to breed what is the point?


I agree with this. It could already be a year mature. Also, living 3.5 years is an extreme, just like you can't buy a blondi expecting it to get like 13" because that was an extreme case, too. It would just be too bad it you brought it home and it died a week later.

Cass


----------



## Acro (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!  Yeah, there is no real way to tell how long he has been mature, it _would_ be sad to see him drop the week after I got him.  It can’t apply to this spider, but the over all life range of a freshly matured  male would be between a year and 3.5 years.  That seem to be the norm?  Is it true that they die quicker if they have mated?
Yes Xian, I saw that post a few days ago!  Isn’t that amazing!  He looks so strange!
Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## DesertDarling (Oct 4, 2018)

I am kinda in the same situation, I acquired an  aphonopelma anax, I know it is a mm,because it has pedipalps. I am new to the T world,,and trying to learn.I just got him about six weeks ago and he had molted a week before I got him., so, he can't be getting ready to molt again so soon,can he??.I have been told he will die after that molt. Right now, he is flicking hairs and his abdomen is going bald. I am pretty sure he is stressed because I moved him to a different enclosure, should have left him in the one he was in, but that's a mute point now..He is not eating, he ate about 4 -5 days ago.,so,another sign of possible stress?
He is a wild caught T ,and I know that his little tarantula brain (and other parts) are focused on one thing -sex! I just hope I don't lose him ! I lost a female aa that I tried to save after being attacked by a hawk wasp. 
This is Festus!


----------



## Teal (Oct 4, 2018)

DesertDarling said:


> I am kinda in the same situation, I acquired an  aphonopelma anax, I know it is a mm,because it has pedipalps. I am new to the T world,,and trying to learn.I just got him about six weeks ago and he had molted a week before I got him., so, he can't be getting ready to molt again so soon,can he??.I have been told he will die after that molt. Right now, he is flicking hairs and his abdomen is going bald. I am pretty sure he is stressed because I moved him to a different enclosure, should have left him in the one he was in, but that's a mute point now..He is not eating, he ate about 4 -5 days ago.,so,another sign of possible stress?
> He is a wild caught T ,and I know that his little tarantula brain (and other parts) are focused on one thing -sex! I just hope I don't lose him ! I lost a female aa that I tried to save after being attacked by a hawk wasp.
> This is Festus!


Mature males don't molt again (and if they do try, they generally get stuck and die midmolt). Many times they don't eat (or stop eating) once they mature.

If he is wild caught, can you just release him back where he was taken? 

Also, this thread is really old. Lol


----------

